# Happy Birthday fredtgreco



## PB Moderating Team (Oct 25, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-fredtgreco (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 25, 2011)

A "good lawyer" might be deemed oxymoronic; a "good man" can be a struggle with internal tensions; and a "good pastor" equals a rare and precious find. But, in Fred's case, I guess the terms just all meld together into a fitting synergism.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 25, 2011)

What he said.


----------



## Curt (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Fred.


----------



## baron (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 25, 2011)

May God grant you many more!


----------



## seajayrice (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## raekwon (Oct 25, 2011)

PB Moderating Team said:


> (Age: hidden)





Happy birthday, Fred.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fred!!!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday, pastor!


----------

